

Ask HN Designers/UI Folks : New Project Design Challenges - Chirag

Folks, I am getting started on a new project a social tool. I am working on the design and ui theme for the web app but hitting some virtual wall. Most of the new ideas I am getting, seem to be copy of friendfeed or twitter or another popular web site. Please help me on how should I approach this so I have a unique look and feel with a different webapp personality.<p>I am resubmitting this from my earlier thread, as due to time difference my thread go lost and I really need help.
======
faramarz
Remember that Twitter and Facebook did not resemble the same services we have
grown to love today. Have you seen screenshots of the earlier version of
twitter? It was beautifully simple. bare-bones.

If you think your features and UI are taken out of fb/twitter's book.. you're
doing too much. Scale down, simplify and launch. Then gradually add elements
that make sense.

A lot of what influences a facebook change/update is the study of human
experience and interaction. Study how users interact with your initial
version, then make calculated and intelligent design decisions.

------
someone_here
You don't have to be original:
[http://uxmyths.com/post/712377283/myth-9-design-has-to-be-
or...](http://uxmyths.com/post/712377283/myth-9-design-has-to-be-original)

------
Chirag
Thanks @faramarz I needed to hear that.

~~~
someone_here
You can reply to people by clicking on the reply below their comment, like
this.

~~~
Chirag
Thanks will do that. It was 3 AM in morning and you know.

